# Crochet baby booties little girl booties/crochet fine edge socks



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have just a few pairs left and some socks extra from a store order....

These are size small for toddlers, 3 inches from toe to heel length with ankles 2 and 1/4 inches flat measurement wide.

$7.50 for all three pairs of socks plus $2.50 shipping. 










$5 a pair for the booties plus $2.50 shipping. 

Baby sized...

3 inches long by 2 inches wide...










Little girl/toddler sized 5 inches long and about 2 1/2 wide but they stretch very well. 










I accept paypal, post office money orders or concealed cash.

You can post on my page, pm me or email me...

[email protected]

Have a lovely day!


----------

